# Apex FD to Rival 22 Yaw?



## Gary D (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,
Can I swap out my Apex FD for a Rival 22 Yaw? Basically, will the Rival 22 Yaw work on a 10x2 gear bike? Thx


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Hi,
> Can I swap out my Apex FD for a Rival 22 Yaw? Basically, will the Rival 22 Yaw work on a 10x2 gear bike? Thx


I did that very thing. Works fine.


----------



## Gary D (Jan 9, 2014)

Sundog said:


> I did that very thing. Works fine.


Thanks Sundog, exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------

